# Are you a disalbled vet?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If you are go over your statis with yoiur service advisor.

I just figured out I have been cheated out of 3 years money amounting to 147.00 per month for neropisity in my hands and feet.
She is prettty sure I should go from 40% to a much higher due to my cancer.

Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Good luck. I hope they can get it processed quickly for you.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

My hubby has been going through the process with the VA to get his disability. It is a very long process. He started in March and they are still working on the "paperwork". They told him it could take up to a year to get everything put together before he actually sees the doc for his physical. Crazy!


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Home defense and guns... ?

Jeff


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

weaselfire said:


> Home defense and guns... ?
> 
> Jeff


years ago HD&G got combined with Veterans in the most recent upgrade it apparently lost the veterans title 

however yes this is the appropriate place for it 

part of it was because HD&G used to be closed to members only then when the site was sold to carbon media it was made public.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

hiddensprings said:


> My hubby has been going through the process with the VA to get his disability. It is a very long process. He started in March and they are still working on the "paperwork". They told him it could take up to a year to get everything put together before he actually sees the doc for his physical. Crazy!


Have you been to the VFW. Also service rep. at the VA hospital. Years ago got in 6 mos. With full back pay.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

The VA will give you back pay for disability from the date you applied for it.

Pretty much everyone needs to go through a VSO (Veteran Service Officer) which is a free service provided by organizations like American Legion, VFW, Am Vets, and others. Just call one of those folks and a VSO will meet with you, go through your medical records and make the application for you.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Mine is a Veteran of Viet Nam Member. Saves a lot of leg work on you.

Al


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Yes, 100%.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

101pigs said:


> Have you been to the VFW. Also service rep. at the VA hospital. Years ago got in 6 mos. With full back pay.


He is actually working with a Service rep to get the paperwork together, They keep using the "its the COVID slowdown" excuse. Hopefully, they will have it completed soon,


----------

